# mains hookup voltage



## elva200 (May 21, 2011)

I have just bought a Toyota Hiace Reimo. It has an external mains hookup point. It has a battery charger fitted in a cupboard which has the following written on it. 
Elektromatic battery charger 100v-50 Hz IT40E -----^ 30 amph BLE? -? AKK? 12v=7A Battery + - The "?" are characters I cant translate.
The words battery charger I have translated as they were in German. 
I assume this is for a 110 volt mains supply. Should I remove it and fit something else? If so, what? I assume it does more than charge the leisure battery, it must be able to transform the mains voltage constantly, to provide 12 volts to the van. 
Thanks.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

i would say that it will not be suitable for UK connection of 230V.

cabby


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

You could use a 230v - 110v stepdown transformer - loads of UK suppliers on G**gle . . .


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

There may be other symbols characters that you can't read or see.The unit and van if of European origin must have been used on 220 volt. The charger could be capable of 220 volt or 110 volt operation. Either by switch or jumper setting. Transformer is not a good way to go weight etc. Either ask previous owner or autoelectrcian. to check connections.


----------



## elva200 (May 21, 2011)

*voltage*



PeteandMe said:


> There may be other symbols characters that you can't read or see.The unit and van if of European origin must have been used on 220 volt. The charger could be capable of 220 volt or 110 volt operation. Either by switch or jumper setting. Transformer is not a good way to go weight etc. Either ask previous owner or autoelectrcian. to check connections.


Thanks Pete&Me
The van is a Toyota and only recently imported here. In Japan they have 100 volts and either 50 or 60 Hz depending on area. So let's assume I take the Elektromatic out and install something else. Here is what I need. When hooked up to 220 volts, I need this to be transformed to 12 volts so that its charges the leisure battery and, at the same time, gives me power to run some low amperage devices such as computer, interior lights or radio. The van does have an inverter which, I think, transforms 12 volts to 220. It seems inefficient to use that to run devices like my laptop, which need around 19 volts. I can get a 12 to 19 volt charger for my laptop. So what do I need? The Original Elektromatic thing presumably does all that is needed for a 110 volt suppy, what I want is a 220 volt version. To complicate matters the Fridge ( Electrolux RM 4217 ) runs off mains ( 220 or 100?) and 12 volts and gas. How do I find out which of 100/220 volts it works off? I havent tried it yet, and the van will be back with me in a week after servicing and a new cambelt. Any ideas as to how I should proceed?
Thanks


----------



## Buick79 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Van Electrics*

If the van is an import it will be designed for the 110v supply used in Japan.
Every mains powered item on the van will need to be checked and, probably, changed for a suitable type, for a 230v supply.
The leisure vattery charging requirements are different to a car battery, so a suitable charger should be fitted. This may include a split charging unit to allow the vehicle's alternator to charge both batteries while the engine's running. There may already be a split charger on the vehicle.
This is, of course, assuming there's a leisure battery fitted.
If you can find a spares supplier a 230v heater element for the fridge should be available. It's unlikely to be dual voltage as its just a resistance heater.
It is worth checking all wiring and items to be sure their suitable for the 230v applied. The system should be tested (a 1000v test voltage is used) to ensure its OK before use, and the connection point on the van should be direct to a circuit breaker (RCD) rated at 30mA, to give shock protection.
It's usual to have a small circuit breaker unit to divide circuits for fridge, charger, etc, for both shock and fire protection.
Do not be tempted to use Japanese items on 230v, they're not designed for it and may be dangerous!


----------



## elva200 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Van Electrics*



Buick79 said:


> If the van is an import it will be designed for the 110v supply used in Japan.
> Every mains powered item on the van will need to be checked and, probably, changed for a suitable type, for a 230v supply.
> The leisure vattery charging requirements are different to a car battery, so a suitable charger should be fitted. This may include a split charging unit to allow the vehicle's alternator to charge both batteries while the engine's running. There may already be a split charger on the vehicle.
> This is, of course, assuming there's a leisure battery fitted.
> ...


Thanks Buick79
all that you say makes sense. There is a leisure battery and it does get charged when the engine is running. As far as I can see, the fridge is the only thing that can run on mains voltage. There are no sockets in the van that take a plug, either the japanese type or european type. There is a small inverter which is wired into the 12 volt circuit and has a single UK type mains socket in it. I think I will find a qualified specialist who knows about campervan wiring and fridges too. As long as I do not plug anything into the mains hookup socket, I should not go wrong, as long as the fridge runs OK on gas or battery power. I presume that if I select elecric power on the fridge it will run off 12 volts, and if the engine is running, the leisure battery and circuits will cope perfectly. I dont know which is a more efficient way to run the fridge, gas or 12 volts ? If we are at a campsite, I suppose we better keep some spare gas until we have the hookup voltage and wiring checked out. Thanks again for your feedback and advice.


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

Buick has answered the questions you had. Gas will be the best as the 12 volt from the alternator is only for maintenance cooling whilst your driving. Gas consumption for the fridge will not be too high. Would get a couple of sockets fitted whilst you are having the other bits sorted. Good Luck.


----------



## elva200 (May 21, 2011)

PeteandMe said:


> Buick has answered the questions you had. Gas will be the best as the 12 volt from the alternator is only for maintenance cooling whilst your driving. Gas consumption for the fridge will not be too high. Would get a couple of sockets fitted whilst you are having the other bits sorted. Good Luck.


Thanks Pete&Me
Ill now look for someone to do the work. Just found Rainbow Conversions at Wisbech, Cambs, who are not too far from me and seem to have what I need. If anyone has dealt with them, I would appreciate their comments.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Then of course, like US RV imports you can fit a suitable sized 110v. to 230v. transformer.

Not one of the yellow power tool ones but a proper constant rated output.

I have several here that I had planned on installing in various American RV but circumstances change.

Ray.


----------



## elva200 (May 21, 2011)

*electrics*



raynipper said:


> Then of course, like US RV imports you can fit a suitable sized 110v. to 230v. transformer.
> 
> Not one of the yellow power tool ones but a proper constant rated output.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ray,
Rainbow at Wisbech are very busy and could not fit me in this year. I found Poplar Motors in Chesterfield, who could do the work for me, the only problem there is the distance they are from me. There is one thing that puzzles me: surely one of our trusty members will have a wiring diagram and component specification for a campervan? If the easiest soloution is a 220 volt to 100 volt transformer, then I assume nothing else needs changing because it must already be fitted to work properly and safely on 100 japanese volts? I will keep looking for the right way forward. Thanks for the help.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Basically yes Elva.
I'm not sure what frequency is used in Japan but as the US equipment is designed to run at 60 cps and Europe at 50 cps. Things like microwaves and air con will slightly slower than their design speed. But little other difference. 

Ray.


----------



## elva200 (May 21, 2011)

*avatar*



PeteandMe said:


> Buick has answered the questions you had. Gas will be the best as the 12 volt from the alternator is only for maintenance cooling whilst your driving. Gas consumption for the fridge will not be too high. Would get a couple of sockets fitted whilst you are having the other bits sorted. Good Luck.


OK Peteand Me
tell me how you made your animated avatar and how you put it on here.

thanks

Elva


----------

